# Mastermind mit Zahlen



## Borsti1982 (6. Januar 2011)

Seid gegrüßt und ein gesundes Neues Jahr nachträglich....

Ich habe ein Riesen-Problem:

Ich bin Java Neuling und muss ein (für mich) relativ schweres Projekt bearbeiten.

Ich soll das Spiel Master Mind in einem JAppelt programmieren.

Ich weiß aber nicht wirklich wie.....ich anfangen soll bzw. quellcodetechnisch sehe ich auch nicht durch 

Spielregeln:

* Computer generiert 4 stellige Zahl, führende 0 ist erlaubt, keine Zahl doppelt
* es sollen direkte und indirekte Treffer angezeigt werden:
- direkter Treffer: Zahl und Stelle stimmen
- indirekter Treffer: Zahl stimmt aber Stelle nicht

Das Layout für das Applet habe ich soweit  schon....

JLabels und JTestfields

nun will ich die zu generierende Zahl in meine 4 ersten verschlüsselten Textfelder packen...und die natürlich dann vergleichen...aber ich habe absolut keinen Plan, denn leider hatten wir das Thema Applets noch nicht...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG

Borsti

P.s.benutze JDK 6.8


----------



## MiMi (6. Januar 2011)

Weisst du jetzt nicht wie du ein text vom textfeld setzt?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (6. Januar 2011)

Hey,



Borsti1982 hat gesagt.:


> nun will ich die zu generierende Zahl in meine 4 ersten verschlüsselten Textfelder packen...und die natürlich dann vergleichen...aber ich habe absolut keinen Plan, denn leider hatten wir das Thema Applets noch nicht...



Wie meinst du das mit den verschlüsselten Textfelder?
Du brauchst die Werte doch nur in einer Variablen abspeichern 

mfg
bo


----------



## Borsti1982 (10. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe mit dem GridLayout eine Tabelle erstellt und 4 Zufallszahlen generiert....nun möchte ich die Zahlen in meine ersten 4 Textfelder bringen aber er zeigt mir mit dem .valueOf(zufallszahl) immer eine 0 an. Hier mal mein Quelltext:

```
System.out.println(" public class Mastermind extends JApplet
{
    // *** Eigenschaften des Mastermind-Fensters / Komponenten
    // ** Behälter für Komponente
    Container container;
    

    // ** Bezeichner
    JLabel lblzz;
    JLabel lblv1, lblv2, lblv3, lblv4, lblv5, lblv6 ,lblv7, lblv8, lblv9, lblv10;
    JLabel lble1, lble2, lble3, lble4, lble5, lble6 ,lble7, lble8, lble9, lble10;
    JLabel lblez;

    // ** Textfelder

    JTextField tfz1, tfz2, tfz3, tfz4;
    JTextField tfv1_1, tfv1_2,tfv1_3,tfv1_4;
    JTextField tfv2_1, tfv2_2,tfv2_3,tfv2_4;
    JTextField tfv3_1, tfv3_2,tfv3_3,tfv3_4;
    JTextField tfv4_1, tfv4_2,tfv4_3,tfv4_4;
    JTextField tfv5_1, tfv5_2,tfv5_3,tfv5_4;
    JTextField tfv6_1, tfv6_2,tfv6_3,tfv6_4;
    JTextField tfv7_1, tfv7_2,tfv7_3,tfv7_4;
    JTextField tfv8_1, tfv8_2,tfv8_3,tfv8_4;
    JTextField tfv9_1, tfv9_2,tfv9_3,tfv9_4;
    JTextField tfv10_1, tfv10_2,tfv10_3,tfv10_4;

    


    // ** Zuweisung der Größe für das Grid Layout (Tabellenformatierung)
    int zeilen = 11;
    int spalten =  6;
    int habst = 5;
    int vabst = 5;

    int zzahl = 0;

/*  Methode zufallszahlErzeugen() erzeugt eine Zufallszahl im Wertebereich
     *  von 0-9999
     */
    public int zufallszahlErzeugen()
    {
        int zahl = (int) (Math.random() * 9999.0);
        return zahl;
    }

    /*  Methode zerlegenZufallszahl() zerlegt die erzeugte Zufallszahl aus der
     *  Methode zufallszahlErzeugen() in ihre 4 Stellen mithilfe des
     *  Modulo-Operators
     *
     *  ****** Achtung ******
     *  Der Modulo-Operator bedient sich immer der letzten Stelle der Zahl,
     *  sodass beim nachfolgenden Einfügen in die Textfelder des Applets die
     *  letzte Stelle auch in das letzte Textfeld gesetzt werden muss
     */
    public int zerlegeZufallszahl(int zzahl)
    {
        // Anfangswert der Zahl
        int zahl = 0;

        // Ersetzen der zahl durch Zufallszahl modulo 10
        zahl = zzahl % 10;

        return zahl;
    }

        //  Initialisierung der Variable zufall (Wert aus zufallszahlErzeugen())

        int zufall = zufallszahlErzeugen();

        /*  Zuweisung bzw. Einbindung der Werte aus zerlegeZufallszahl()
         *  in die Textfelder des Applets
         */
        int stelle4 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                (zufall);
        int stelle3 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                ((zufall-stelle4) / 10);
        int stelle2 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                ((((zufall-stelle4) / 10) - stelle3)/10);
        int stelle1 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                ((((((zufall-stelle4) / 10) - stelle3)/10)-stelle2)/10);


    @Override
    public void init()
    {

        // * Container initialisieren
        container = getContentPane();
        container.setLayout(new GridLayout(zeilen,spalten,habst,vabst));
        
        // JLabel (Generierte Zufallszahl) mit dazugehörigem
        // JTextFields (Textfeldern)initialisieren
        
        lblzz = new JLabel("Generierte Zufallszahl");
        lblzz.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lblez = new JLabel ("Errate diese Zahl");
        tfz1 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle1));
        tfz1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfz2 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle2));
        tfz2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfz3 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle3));
        tfz3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfz4 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle4));
        tfz4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        // JLabel (Versuche) mit dazugehörigem JTextFields (Textfeldern)
        lblv1 = new JLabel("1.Versuch");
        lblv1.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble1 = new JLabel ("1richtig");
        tfv1_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv1_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv1_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv1_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv2 = new JLabel("2.Versuch");
        lblv2.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble2 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv2_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv2_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv2_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv2_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv3 = new JLabel("3.Versuch");
        lblv3.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble3 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv3_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv3_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv3_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv3_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv4 = new JLabel("4.Versuch");
        lblv4.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble4 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv4_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv4_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv4_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv4_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv5 = new JLabel("5.Versuch");
        lblv5.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble5 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv5_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv5_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv5_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv5_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv6 = new JLabel("6.Versuch");
        lblv6.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble6 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv6_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv6_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv6_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv6_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv7 = new JLabel("7.Versuch");
        lblv7.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble7 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv7_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv7_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv7_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv7_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv8 = new JLabel("8.Versuch");
        lblv8.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble8 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv8_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv8_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv8_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv8_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv9 = new JLabel("9.Versuch");
        lblv9.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble9 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv9_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv9_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv9_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv9_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);

        lblv10 = new JLabel("10.Versuch");
        lblv10.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble10 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv10_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv10_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv10_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv10_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
           
        // ****** Komponenten werden so "geadded", wie sie später angezeigt werden sollen ******
        // Komonenten dem Container hinzufügen

        
        container.add(lblzz);
        container.add(tfz1);
        container.add(tfz2);
        container.add(tfz3);
        container.add(tfz4);
        container.add(lblez);

        container.add(lblv1);
        container.add(tfv1_1);
        container.add(tfv1_2);
        container.add(tfv1_3);
        container.add(tfv1_4);
        container.add(lble1);
        
        container.add(lblv2);
        container.add(tfv2_1);
        container.add(tfv2_2);
        container.add(tfv2_3);
        container.add(tfv2_4);
        container.add(lble2);

        container.add(lblv3);
        container.add(tfv3_1);
        container.add(tfv3_2);
        container.add(tfv3_3);
        container.add(tfv3_4);
        container.add(lble3);
        
        container.add(lblv4);
        container.add(tfv4_1);
        container.add(tfv4_2);
        container.add(tfv4_3);
        container.add(tfv4_4);
        container.add(lble4);

        container.add(lblv5);
        container.add(tfv5_1);
        container.add(tfv5_2);
        container.add(tfv5_3);
        container.add(tfv5_4);
        container.add(lble5);

        container.add(lblv6);
        container.add(tfv6_1);
        container.add(tfv6_2);
        container.add(tfv6_3);
        container.add(tfv6_4);
        container.add(lble6);

        container.add(lblv7);
        container.add(tfv7_1);
        container.add(tfv7_2);
        container.add(tfv7_3);
        container.add(tfv7_4);
        container.add(lble7);

        container.add(lblv8);
        container.add(tfv8_1);
        container.add(tfv8_2);
        container.add(tfv8_3);
        container.add(tfv8_4);
        container.add(lble8);

        container.add(lblv9);
        container.add(tfv9_1);
        container.add(tfv9_2);
        container.add(tfv9_3);
        container.add(tfv9_4);
        container.add(lble9);

        container.add(lblv10);
        container.add(tfv10_1);
        container.add(tfv10_2);
        container.add(tfv10_3);
        container.add(tfv10_4);
        container.add(lble10);


        // Container initialisieren und füllen
        container = this.getContentPane();


        
        
        

        

    }

    // TODO overwrite start(), stop() and destroy() methods

}
");
```


----------



## Borsti1982 (10. Januar 2011)

Zudem habe ich jetzt auch das Problem, das mir keine Routine bzw. Methode einfällt, um die später eingegebenen Zahlen mit den generierten Zahlen abzugleichen. 
Und ich möchte, dass die Textfelder erst editierbar werden, wenn der nächste Versuch beginn....wie gesagt ich bin ****


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2011)

Koenntest du deinen quelltext bitte in code-tags setzen.


----------



## Borsti1982 (10. Januar 2011)

ich glaub ick bin echt zu dämlich dafür...nichtmal das klappt  *OMG*


----------



## timestamp (10. Januar 2011)

Du hast einfach MiMis Signatur falsch verstanden.
Hier ist der Code:

```
public class Mastermind extends JApplet
{
    // *** Eigenschaften des Mastermind-Fensters / Komponenten
    // ** Behälter für Komponente
    Container container;
    
 
    // ** Bezeichner
    JLabel lblzz;
    JLabel lblv1, lblv2, lblv3, lblv4, lblv5, lblv6 ,lblv7, lblv8, lblv9, lblv10;
    JLabel lble1, lble2, lble3, lble4, lble5, lble6 ,lble7, lble8, lble9, lble10;
    JLabel lblez;
 
    // ** Textfelder
 
    JTextField tfz1, tfz2, tfz3, tfz4;
    JTextField tfv1_1, tfv1_2,tfv1_3,tfv1_4;
    JTextField tfv2_1, tfv2_2,tfv2_3,tfv2_4;
    JTextField tfv3_1, tfv3_2,tfv3_3,tfv3_4;
    JTextField tfv4_1, tfv4_2,tfv4_3,tfv4_4;
    JTextField tfv5_1, tfv5_2,tfv5_3,tfv5_4;
    JTextField tfv6_1, tfv6_2,tfv6_3,tfv6_4;
    JTextField tfv7_1, tfv7_2,tfv7_3,tfv7_4;
    JTextField tfv8_1, tfv8_2,tfv8_3,tfv8_4;
    JTextField tfv9_1, tfv9_2,tfv9_3,tfv9_4;
    JTextField tfv10_1, tfv10_2,tfv10_3,tfv10_4;
 
    
 
 
    // ** Zuweisung der Größe für das Grid Layout (Tabellenformatierung)
    int zeilen = 11;
    int spalten =  6;
    int habst = 5;
    int vabst = 5;
 
    int zzahl = 0;
 
/*  Methode zufallszahlErzeugen() erzeugt eine Zufallszahl im Wertebereich
     *  von 0-9999
     */
    public int zufallszahlErzeugen()
    {
        int zahl = (int) (Math.random() * 9999.0);
        return zahl;
    }
 
    /*  Methode zerlegenZufallszahl() zerlegt die erzeugte Zufallszahl aus der
     *  Methode zufallszahlErzeugen() in ihre 4 Stellen mithilfe des
     *  Modulo-Operators
     *
     *  ****** Achtung ******
     *  Der Modulo-Operator bedient sich immer der letzten Stelle der Zahl,
     *  sodass beim nachfolgenden Einfügen in die Textfelder des Applets die
     *  letzte Stelle auch in das letzte Textfeld gesetzt werden muss
     */
    public int zerlegeZufallszahl(int zzahl)
    {
        // Anfangswert der Zahl
        int zahl = 0;
 
        // Ersetzen der zahl durch Zufallszahl modulo 10
        zahl = zzahl % 10;
 
        return zahl;
    }
 
        //  Initialisierung der Variable zufall (Wert aus zufallszahlErzeugen())
 
        int zufall = zufallszahlErzeugen();
 
        /*  Zuweisung bzw. Einbindung der Werte aus zerlegeZufallszahl()
         *  in die Textfelder des Applets
         */
        int stelle4 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                (zufall);
        int stelle3 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                ((zufall-stelle4) / 10);
        int stelle2 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                ((((zufall-stelle4) / 10) - stelle3)/10);
        int stelle1 = zerlegeZufallszahl
                ((((((zufall-stelle4) / 10) - stelle3)/10)-stelle2)/10);
 
 
    @Override
    public void init()
    {
 
        // * Container initialisieren
        container = getContentPane();
        container.setLayout(new GridLayout(zeilen,spalten,habst,vabst));
        
        // JLabel (Generierte Zufallszahl) mit dazugehörigem
        // JTextFields (Textfeldern)initialisieren
        
        lblzz = new JLabel("Generierte Zufallszahl");
        lblzz.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lblez = new JLabel ("Errate diese Zahl");
        tfz1 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle1));
        tfz1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfz2 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle2));
        tfz2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfz3 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle3));
        tfz3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfz4 = new JTextField (String.valueOf(stelle4));
        tfz4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        // JLabel (Versuche) mit dazugehörigem JTextFields (Textfeldern)
        lblv1 = new JLabel("1.Versuch");
        lblv1.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble1 = new JLabel ("1richtig");
        tfv1_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv1_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv1_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv1_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv1_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv2 = new JLabel("2.Versuch");
        lblv2.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble2 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv2_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv2_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv2_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv2_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv2_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv3 = new JLabel("3.Versuch");
        lblv3.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble3 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv3_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv3_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv3_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv3_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv3_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv4 = new JLabel("4.Versuch");
        lblv4.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble4 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv4_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv4_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv4_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv4_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv4_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv5 = new JLabel("5.Versuch");
        lblv5.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble5 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv5_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv5_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv5_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv5_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv5_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv6 = new JLabel("6.Versuch");
        lblv6.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble6 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv6_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv6_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv6_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv6_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv6_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv7 = new JLabel("7.Versuch");
        lblv7.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble7 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv7_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv7_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv7_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv7_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv7_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv8 = new JLabel("8.Versuch");
        lblv8.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble8 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv8_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv8_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv8_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv8_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv8_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv9 = new JLabel("9.Versuch");
        lblv9.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble9 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv9_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv9_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv9_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv9_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv9_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
 
        lblv10 = new JLabel("10.Versuch");
        lblv10.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.LEFT);
        lble10 = new JLabel ("");
        tfv10_1 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_1.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv10_2 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_2.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv10_3 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_3.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
        tfv10_4 = new JTextField ("");
        tfv10_4.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
           
        // ****** Komponenten werden so "geadded", wie sie später angezeigt werden sollen ******
        // Komonenten dem Container hinzufügen
 
        
        container.add(lblzz);
        container.add(tfz1);
        container.add(tfz2);
        container.add(tfz3);
        container.add(tfz4);
        container.add(lblez);
 
        container.add(lblv1);
        container.add(tfv1_1);
        container.add(tfv1_2);
        container.add(tfv1_3);
        container.add(tfv1_4);
        container.add(lble1);
        
        container.add(lblv2);
        container.add(tfv2_1);
        container.add(tfv2_2);
        container.add(tfv2_3);
        container.add(tfv2_4);
        container.add(lble2);
 
        container.add(lblv3);
        container.add(tfv3_1);
        container.add(tfv3_2);
        container.add(tfv3_3);
        container.add(tfv3_4);
        container.add(lble3);
        
        container.add(lblv4);
        container.add(tfv4_1);
        container.add(tfv4_2);
        container.add(tfv4_3);
        container.add(tfv4_4);
        container.add(lble4);
 
        container.add(lblv5);
        container.add(tfv5_1);
        container.add(tfv5_2);
        container.add(tfv5_3);
        container.add(tfv5_4);
        container.add(lble5);
 
        container.add(lblv6);
        container.add(tfv6_1);
        container.add(tfv6_2);
        container.add(tfv6_3);
        container.add(tfv6_4);
        container.add(lble6);
 
        container.add(lblv7);
        container.add(tfv7_1);
        container.add(tfv7_2);
        container.add(tfv7_3);
        container.add(tfv7_4);
        container.add(lble7);
 
        container.add(lblv8);
        container.add(tfv8_1);
        container.add(tfv8_2);
        container.add(tfv8_3);
        container.add(tfv8_4);
        container.add(lble8);
 
        container.add(lblv9);
        container.add(tfv9_1);
        container.add(tfv9_2);
        container.add(tfv9_3);
        container.add(tfv9_4);
        container.add(lble9);
 
        container.add(lblv10);
        container.add(tfv10_1);
        container.add(tfv10_2);
        container.add(tfv10_3);
        container.add(tfv10_4);
        container.add(lble10);
 
 
        // Container initialisieren und füllen
        container = this.getContentPane();
 
 
        
        
        
 
        
 
    }
 
    // TODO overwrite start(), stop() and destroy() methods
 
}
```


[code=java]
//Hier dein Quelltext
[/code]



Schau dir mal Schleifen und Arrays an. Damit kannst du dir bestimmt 100 Zeilen sparen.


----------



## Borsti1982 (10. Januar 2011)

Ja so sollte das aussehen  .... ich sehe im Moment keine Möglichkeit die Label und Textfelder in ein Array zu packen....ausser vielleicht die Zufallszahlen...

Wie gesagt...wo ich nicht weiterkomme:

1. Zufallszahlen vergleichen ob sie doppelt sind
2. Eingabe einer Zahl in ein Textfeld und dann der Abgleich mit den Zufallszahlen, ob es ein direkter oder indirekter Treffer ist.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2011)

Bevor du weitermachst, nutze wirklich Arrays. So blickst du bald nicht mehr durch. Und freude es sich anzuschauen macht es auch nicht Oo
Erstell dir zb ein 2DArray mit den Textfeldern. Die 1. Position im Array ist dann auch die 'rate position' die 2. position [0][0] - [0][3] sind dann die jeweiligen Felder wo die Zahlen reingetippt werden.
Ansonsten erstell dir doch zb. ein Zufallszahl Objekt. In dieser kannst du dann die 4 Zahlen sowie die methoden (direkterTreffer, indirekterTreffer) bereitstellen.


----------



## Borsti1982 (10. Januar 2011)

ich glaub jetzt bin ich ganz raus....theoretisch erscheint es mir logisch, aber praktisch **** NullPlan...kann ich Textfelder in Arrays ablegen************ Die Zufallszahl habe ich ja schon erzeugt....


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2011)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie die genaue Syntax ist

```
for(int i = 0; i<10;i++) {
    for(int j = 0; j<4;j++) {
        textfelder[i][j] = new JTextField ("");
    }
}
```
Sowas in der Richtung?


----------

